# Any thoughts on Cru Forge V?



## Lucretia (Jun 29, 2012)

I have an opportunity to get a knife made out of this steel.

If you've used a knife made of Cru Forge V, what do you think of it?


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 29, 2012)

Steel is steel...its about the heat treat.


----------



## add (Jun 29, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Steel is steel...its about the heat treat.


... I'd include geometry.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 30, 2012)

It's good stuff as far as I've read. Along similar lines to O1, 52100; though it has a little more wear resistance because of the vanadium carbides. Check out crucibles data sheet for more info.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 30, 2012)

Cru Forge V(Crucible) - Crucible Metallurgy steel, specifically developed for the knifemakers who forge their steel. Heat treatment and forging should be similar to those of W1 and O1 steels.

from zknives. I know I go there all the time. Great data base. Just wish everyone called all steels the same names.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 30, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Steel is steel...its about the heat treat.



No, it's about the knife maker.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 30, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Cru Forge V(Crucible) - Crucible Metallurgy steel, specifically developed for the knifemakers who forge their steel. Heat treatment and forging should be similar to those of W1 and O1 steels.
> 
> from zknives. I know I go there all the time. Great data base. Just wish everyone called all steels the same names.



Steels, like aluminum, are defined by their chemistry. Same chemistry, same steel.

-AJ


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 30, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Steels, like aluminum, are defined by their chemistry. Same chemistry, same steel.
> 
> -AJ



Steel is a possiblity...the heat treat is the realization of said possiblity


----------



## obtuse (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.alphaknifesupply.com/zdata-bladesteelC-CruForgeV.htm


----------



## Gator (Jun 30, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Steel is steel...its about the heat treat.


I'd have to disagree with that.



El Pescador said:


> Steel is a possiblity...the heat treat is the realization of said possiblity


Exactly. Steel determines what are the possibilities, including HT protocols. There is no magic that will make 420 perform on par with ZDP-189 in the kitchen, or make ZDP-189 outlast 420 in highly corrosive env.

Yeah, we all know, best steel is nothing w/o good HT, but I suppose none of us are asking for a botched HT, we all want the best possible HT for a chosen steel, optimized for a designed task. Given all that, it is the steel that determines what exactly the "realized of possibility" will be.


----------



## add (Jun 30, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Steel is a possiblity...the heat treat is the realization of said possiblity



Now _that _is poetic... 

Still, a sharp pry bar (or nearly akin, lol) - with it's wonder steel heat treated to it's full realization- is still worthless for slicing/cutting tasks.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 30, 2012)

add said:


> Now _that _is poetic...
> 
> Still, a sharp pry bar (or nearly akin, lol) - with it's wonder steel heat treated to it's full realization- is still worthless for slicing/cutting tasks.


I just think about a couple of years ago when vg10 was all the rage. I had several different vg10 gyutos with very similiar geometry but that felt totally different on the stones. Now I have and Akai damascus with a SG2 core. I swore that I wouldn't but another SG2 cored knife after all the crappy, chippy cored Shun SG2 knives I have used. Thank God I did. This knife is nothing like the Shuns-to the point that I can't believe it SG2!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> I have an opportunity to get a knife made out of this steel.



made by whom?


----------



## Danzo (Apr 5, 2018)

i know this is an ancient thread but I'd like to revive it. Im having a custom knife made by Tony Lasuer and he offered to make it out of Cruforge V. i don't know a thing about it, curious what your thoughts are here on this forum, if anyone has used it since this 2012 thread.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 5, 2018)

Check this out: http://knifesteelnerds.com/2018/03/26/cru-forge-v-toughness-testing-processing-and-background/


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 5, 2018)

CruforgeV, if heat treated right, is like 52100 with better toughness. Like blue super. He's a glutton for punishment if he's going to hand finish the knife...


----------

